# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  خطوة خطوة مع بوكي تخلي بيتك ملوكي ...الحائز علي ذهبية حورس2009

## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

كنت قد قدمت موضوع هنا في قاعة الديكور يتكلم عن كيفية القيام بتشطيبات الشقة تحت عنوان

نبتدي منين الحكاية

تكلمت فيه معكم عن خطوات البدء في كافة الأعمال للتجهيزات الخاصة ببيتنا 

بداية من رفع المقاسات مرورا بالأعمال الكهربائية و الصحية وصولاً إلى تشطيبات الأرضيات و الحوائط

اليوم أقدم لكم خطوات تجهيز المنزل لكن من زاوية آخرى الا و هي أثاث المنزل و كيفية إختياره

و ما الذي  يناسب الفراغ و ما هي الأسس التي نتبعها للوصول ببيتنا لأفضل ما نريد 

و الحقيقة اشكر اختي الغالية أم أحمد فهي من اقترحت عليّ هذا الموضوع و شجعتني للبدء فيه

سنقسم المنزل إلى فراغات و سنتحدث سوياً عن كل فراغ على حدى ....تجهيزاته...وسيلة تأثيثه

إختيار الخامات المناسبة له حيت تتناسب مع الفراغ الخاص به

سنتكلم عن :

غرفة النوم الرئيسية



حجرة الملابس



غرفة نوم الأبناء الصغار منهم و الكبار





حجرة المعيشة



حجرة السفرة



المطبخ



الحمام



سنتكلم عن الوحدات الجانبية التي نضعها لتكمل فراغات المنزل



سنتكلم عن كل شئ يجعل بيتنا واحة خاصة بنا لكي ننعم بالراحة فيها ...

انتظروني و اول خطوة في بيتنا

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

سلام الله عليك ريهام

ايه المواضيع الجامدة دي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :BRAWA: 


بس يعني من فضلك لو سمحت..تراعي شعور المصريين شوية  :: 

حجرة الملابس دي عقدتني فعلا :: 

ناهيكي عن بقية الصور :Wacko: 



ايه يا ربي الموضوع اللي يعقد ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ::$:  ::$: 

عموما ادينا في انتظار النصايح الديكورية الهايلة..مش يمكن بعد ما انفذها الاقي بيتي كده وسع و باة زي اللي في الصور!!!!! :: 

الغالية ريهام  :f2:  الف شكر على مواضيعك الحلوة

في الانتظار..

في امان الله

----------


## boukybouky

> سلام الله عليك ريهام
> 
> ايه المواضيع الجامدة دي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> بس يعني من فضلك لو سمحت..تراعي شعور المصريين شوية 
> 
> حجرة الملابس دي عقدتني فعلا
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مش تتعقدي يا قمر  ::  ... اصلاً الصور ديه بس علشان اوضح انا بتكلم في ايه

لكن في شرح كل فراغ لوحده هنتكلم مع صور تانية تناسب الجميع... لا تقلقي 

و بخصوص غرفة الملابس الفراغ ده بالذات هيكون فيه كلام كتير

علشان بجد احنا لا نعرف كيف نستغل دولاب الملابس جيداً...مش لازم يكون عندي غرفة ملابس

بس لازم اعرف استغل كل مساحة في دولابي علشان احول الدولاب لغرفة ملابس 

انتظريني فاليوم ان شاء الله هنلتقي و اول فراغ في بيتنا
نورتيني يا إيمان  :f2: 
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

كده كفايه وبلاش تجريح

دا الحمام لوحده أد الصاله

بس أين كان متابعه معاكى بوكى

تسلم إيدك بجد على الموضوع الجميل

----------


## boukybouky

> كده كفايه وبلاش تجريح
> 
> دا الحمام لوحده أد الصاله
> 
> بس أين كان متابعه معاكى بوكى
> 
> تسلم إيدك بجد على الموضوع الجميل


و الله ضحكتيني يا إيمان ربنا يسعدك و يبارك لك

الصور ديه بنشوفها كلنا و مش لها علاقة ببيوتنا ههههههههه

بس نقدر بأفكار بسيطة نجمل منازلنا قدر المستطاع 

إضافات تعطينا لمسة رقيقة تجمل الجو العام

تسلمي يا رب منوراني

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

هنبدأ اليوم بالحديث عن غرفة النوم

سنتكلم عن غرفة النوم الرئيسية في البداية ...

أول شئ علينا فعله عند تفكيرنا في شراء الأثاث الخاص بها او تنفيذه ان نرفع مقاسات الغرفة..اي ان نقيس الغرفة من حيث الطول و العرض كي لا نختار وحدات أثاث لا يتناسب حجمها مع حجم الغرفة

و لأن غرفة النوم هو المكان الذي نرتاح فيه فعلينا توفير الجو الهادئ و المريح كي ننعم بنوم هادئ 
و بالتالي إختيار الألوان في الغرفة سواء للحوائط او لقطع الأثاث مهم جداً..فالأفضل ان تكون الألوان هادئة و ليست صاخبة و يمكن تواجد أكثر من لون 

مهم أيضاً في إختيارنا لوحدات الإضاءة بها ان نراعي ان لا يكون الضوء شديد او زيادة و الإضاءة الخفية ممتازة في غرفة النوم إضافة إلى الأباجورات التي بجانب السرير

هناك البعض من يضع مكتب له في غرفة النوم و الحقيقة في رأيي لا أحبذ ذلك ...فبهذا سيصبح التفكير منصباً على العمل حتى في وقت الراحة و هذا سيؤثر بطبيعة الحال على جو الإسترخاء بالغرفة..

أفضل الخامات لأرضيات الغرفة هي الأخشاب..سواء أخشاب طبيعية او HDF فالأرضية الخشبية بطبيعتها تعطي إحساس بالجو الدافئ و الرقيق..
البعض يحب وضع الموكيت الحقيقة لا أفضل ذلك لأن الموكيت بيسبب حساسية و خاصة مع النوم و لكن إذا كان و لابد علينا مراعاة ان نتعامل مع الغرفة كالمسجد يعني لا نمشي على الأرض بأحذية حتى لا تتراكم الأتربة عليه يكفينا الأتربة من الجو لتفادي مشاكل التنفس.
نبتعد عن الأرضيات السيراميك و البورسلين و الرخام في الغرفة تعطي إحساس بارد و بالفعل في الشتاء بتكون باردة و أيضاً بنجد تلك الأرضيات تؤثر على مستوى الصوت بالغرفة 

 :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f: 

قطع أثاث الغرفة :

1- السرير و بيكون مقاسه
160 × 200 سم_ 180 × 200 سم_ 200 × 200 سم
و هذا يعتمد على أبعاد الغرفة .. 
عند إختيار مكان السرير بالغرفة نراعي ان لا يكون ظاهر للواقف خارج الغرفة...و الا يكون في مواجهة الباب 
لو الغرفة صغيرة نقلل من التفاصيل الخشبية في ظهر السرير...يعني الطراز المودرن بيكون في تلك الحالة افضل بكثير

ممكن تنجيد ظهر السرير بالجلد 



هنا التصميم بسيط جداً يعتمد على اللونين الأبيض و الأسود..لو أردنا عمل لون غامق الأفضل يكون في الحائط خلف السرير مش الحائط الي نراه و نحن نائمون على السرير...
و يراعى ان تكون بقية حوائط الغرفة فاتحة اللون و كذلك الأرضية

و يمكن الجمع بين الخشب و الجلد في ظهرالسرير أيضاً



مع التأكيد ان في حالة إستعمال الجلد يكون جلد طبيعي لأن الجلد الصناعي يتلف سريعاً

ممكن السرير ظهره يكون منجد بقماش مع شغل في الخشب خفيف



و تلعب الستائر في هذا التصميم دور فعال...ليس بالضرورة يكون هناك شباك خلف السرير
لكن يمكننا التجميل بالستائر لتأكيد اللألوان المستخدمة بظهر السرير
الفضي من الألوان الجميلة بغرفة النوم و دخلوها مع الألوان الأخرى بتضفي على قطعة الأثاث لمسة ساحرة

2- الكومود
ليس بالضرورة يكون قطعة ضخمة و بها ادراج و ضلف ممكن ان تكون مثل ترابيزة الركن 



لكن في هذا الحالة لا يقل مقاسها عن 60 × 40 سم حتى تتسع لوضع الأباجور و أيضاً بعض الأغراض الشخصية التي نستعملها قبل النوم و عند الإستيقاظ

يمكن أيضاً عمل بعض الرفوف بجانب السرير مكملة للكمود و تعطي شكل جمالي و وظيفي أيضاًَ



و تلعب الإضاءة هنا دور فعال ..الإضاءة الخفية 

البعض ممن يستهويه القراءة قبل النوم و يحتاج دوماً لمجموعة من الكتب هذه فكرة يمكن إستعمالها



بروز الحائط مقدار بسيط في الحائط الخلفي للسرير يتم وضع عليه بعض الكتب التي نحتاجها دوماً
و أيضاً ممكن يتم إستبدال الكومود بها و وضع وحدة الإضاءة عليها 

يمكن أيضاً وضع إضاءة خفية خلف السرير بدل من الأسقف 



يبقى لنا في الغرفة وحدة الأدراج المنفصلة و هذه ليست ضرورية لكل غرفة فإذا كان دولاب الملابس يتسع ان يشمل جميع المفروشات و الملابس فلا نحتاج إليها 
و أيضاً إذا كانت الغرفة ضيقة فالأفضل الإستغناء عنها و إذا كنا نحتاج مساحات تخزين أخرى و الدولاب لا يتسع يمكن تصميم السرير بحيث يكون به أماكن تخزين في الجزء السفلي 
لكن هذا الإتجاه يا ريت نتركه آخر الحلول 

كده بنكون وصلنا للدولاب...و هذه مشكلة الكثيرين
ان شاء الله الخطوة القادمة سنتكلم بإستفاضة عن تصميم الدولاب و غرفة الملابس عامة

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## nariman

*ازيك يا بوكي ..وحشاني* 

*الفكرة رائعة ومفيدة جدااا*

*متابعة معاكي ان شاء الله*

 :f2:

----------


## boukybouky

> *ازيك يا بوكي ..وحشاني* 
> 
> *الفكرة رائعة ومفيدة جدااا*
> 
> *متابعة معاكي ان شاء الله*


يا أهلااااا ناريمان أخبارك ايه يا جميل

تسلمي يا رب  :f: 

ربنا يخليكي و يا رب أقدر اضيف شئ جديد لكم

و انا يسعدني تواجدك و متابعتك 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

وصلنا لنقطة مهمة في غرفة النوم ...غرفة الملابس او الدولاب

طبعاً لو المنزل كبير هنجد غرفة مخصصة للملابس ...
تلك الغرفة يتم تصميم و وضع بها دواليب الملابس بضلف لو أردنا أن تكون الغرفة مقفلة 



يمكن تكون الضلف (جرار) منزلقة لكن يراعى ان غلقها لا يكون محكم و يراعى أيضاً شراء نظام المنزلق مستورد و يفضل الألماني 



و ممكن أن تكون الضلف منطبقة فتتجمع في ناحيتين و هذه تتيح رؤية أفضل للدولاب ككل و أيضاً النظام الخاص بها بيكون مستورد 



أو تكون مفتوحة فتكون الملابس معروضة و واضحة بدون اي جوانب خشبية او ضلف في الغرفة



و في هذه الحالة طبعاً لا يصلح ان يكون هناك اي شبابيك او بلكونات في الغرفة او اي فتحات من اي نوع فيكفي ان فتحة التكييف اصلا بتدخل أتربة فلا داعي للمزيد ...

غرفة الملابس بتكون مقسمة عامة لجزئين ..جزء به الملابس الخاصة بالمرأة و آخر خاص بالرجل
كل واحد مننا عى حدى له متطلبات تختلف عن الآخر في هذه الغرفة ...

بالنسبة لغرفة الملابس المفتوحة يمكننا وضع بعض أجزاء مقفلة فيها مثل بعض الأدراج لحفظ الأشياء الصغيرة 





و أيضاً كي لا تشعر العين بالملل فليس منطقي عمل غرفة ملابس مفتوحة و أجعل تصميمها مثل المقفولة

ممكن أيضاً كسر ألوان الغرفة بلون يشد في النصف و أيضاً نجد في هذه الغرفة تحديد أماكن للقمصان عبارة عن ارفف صغير بحجم القميص



و سأبدأ في شرح تقسيم الدولاب سواء كان دولاب متحرك في غرفة او دولاب ثابت او دولاب داخل غرفة الملابس



من اليمين نجد مقسم الدولاب إلى نصفين مخصصين لتعليق الملابس هذا في حالة ان يستخدم لرجل
 و يكون كل قسم منهم لا يقل عن 120 سم لو كانت للمرأة فيكون ارتفاع الرف 180 سم

في الجانب الذي يليه يتم التقسيم على أساس يكون الجزء العلوي لتخزين الملابس من فصل للآخر 
و بالتالي لو أردنا تخزين ملابس على الشماعات فالأفضل إستخدام النظام الهايدرليك لتسهيل عملية تنزيل الملابس من على الشماعات
 و الرف السفلي عبارة عن أدراج للقمصان بيكون كل درج ارتفاعه لا يأخذ اكثر من قميصين و تحتهم درج خاص بتعليق البنطلونات
يعني من الآخر جانب واحد و يحتوي على قمصان و بنطولنات و مكان تعليق...فقط مقسم بشكل يستغل المساحة كلها

الجنب الذي يليه أرفف للملابس المطبقة و تحتها مكان تعليق آخر

يليهم جنب فيه مكان تعليق أطول من الأول و هذا للإستعمال في الملابس الطويلة نوعاً ما
و تحتهم مجموعة من الأدراج و يمكن عمل بعض الأدراج بمفتاح لحفظ الأشياء الثمينة
و تتكرر الجوانب في الناحية الشمال

سنرى عن قرب كل جزء من الأجزاءالذتي شرحناها

نظام الهايدروليك و كيف يعمل 



الدرج الخاص بالبنطلونات



أدراج خاصة بوضع الكرافتات و الأحزمة



أدراج القمصان و يراعي وضع القميص و فوقه قميص آخر عكسه و ليس أكثر من ذلك



يمكن عمل درج في اول المجموعة و يكون الوجه الخاص به زجاج للأكسسوارات و يمكن عمل القلاب مرآه



يمكن إضافة بعض الأكسسوارات مثل شماعة خاصة بتعليق الإيشاربات و تصلح أيضاً للكرافتات



و إليكم بعض نماذج لتقسيمات داخلية للدولاب 

و هي متنوعة و كل واحد بيختار حسب ما يناسبه و حسب إستعماله الشخصي كما قلت لكم















و هكذا اكون عرضت لكم كل ما يخص دواليب الملابس و يا رب اكون وفقت في عرضها  :f: 

و ألقاكم و الخطوة القادمة غرفة نوم الأبناء فإنتظروني

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أختى الطيبة ريهام 

الله يسامحك يا ريهام 

حجرة للملابس ... كده يعنى ومن غير مقدمة طيب خليها واحدة واحدة 

يعنى الى جانب من الدولاب للملابس مثلا أو جزء من الغرفة للملابس وبعدها نقول مثلا نص غرفة للملابس 

وفى النهاية نقول غرفة للملابس ... وعايزة نضع تكييف للملابس طيب لما نضع تكييف لنا الأول 

المهم الصور حاولى تعمل لها تصغيير أو تضييق لتناسب ما نعيش فيه من مساحات واااااااااااااااسعة 

مش عايز اقول لك واااااااااسعة أد ايه 

دمت بخير وسعادة وربنا يسعد ايامك ونفسى اشوف شقتك ان شاء الله 

يارب تعملى حجرة لملابس الرجال وحجرة لملابس النساء ...... ههههههههه

بس بجد فكرتك جميلة وربنا يبارك لنا فيك وتجزى لنا ديكور الشقة الجديدة لما تمر ظروفنا الحالية 

أسألكم الدعاء 





وربنا يصلح أحوالنا 
*



دمتم بخير وسعادة



ولا تنس ذكر الله

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله

----------


## أم أحمد

اخيرا الموضوع ده شااااااااف النور
شكرا يا بوكي علي تحقيق رغبتي وتعبك في الموضوع :f: 
ليظهر بهذه الصورة الاكثر من رائعة :f: 

من غير تعقيد ولا حاجة انا شايفة انك في كلامك  وفيتي كل شئ
عجبني اوي لما قولتي موضوع الارضية يبقي خشب فاكرة لما سألتك عن الخشب المتوفر في مصر ونوع جودته؟
عارفة اختياراتك في السرير كمان كلها رائعة
انا كنت فعلا بفكر في سرير له خلفية متنجدة او من الجلد وانتي فعلا عرضتي مجموعة هائلة


بالنسبة للدولاب بقي قمر
انتي بتيجي ايكيا كتير ولا ايه
اصلك عرضتي نفس الافكار المتوفرة فيه ههههههههههه
النهاردة كنت في ايكيا واول حاجة قولتها لمحمد بفكر اصور شوية افكار من هنا علي الطبيعة وانزلها لبوكي في الموضوع هههههه

 اكتر حاجة عجباني هو جرار البنطلون ده سهل اوي بدل الشماعة اللي بيتزحلق من عليها البنطلون دائما
دي فعلا فكرت فيها وكنت ناوية ان شاء الله عليها

بالنسبة ان الناس بتقول غرفة الملابس اد الصالة بحالها
هاقول علي حاجة بسيطة احنا كعرب بنهتم اوي بالشكل الخارجي للاشياء وبندور دائما علي كل شئ فخم ومميز
فعلا مش بنعرف نستخدم المساحات اللي عندنا
وبنلاقي ان في دواليب كبيرة اوي ومش عارفين ننسقها صح وبالتالي الهدوم فوق بعضها وبتقع كمان من الدولاب
عارفة انا شفت ناس عاملة ايه
عاملة الدولاب عبارة عن ارفف مقمسة لازق في الحيطة وشماعتين جانبيتن لتعليق الملابس
والارفف متقسمة زي ما انتي عرضتي ده 
يعني جزء للقمصان = جزء للبلوفرات - وهكذا
عارفة الدولاب ده فكرته بسيطة جدا ومش بيشغل مساحة كبيرة في الاوضة
وبيتعمل له باب جرار طبعا عشان الاتربة ما توصلش للملابس

الافكار كتير يا بوكي
المهم هو الاستخدام الجيد والتنسيق والترتيب واستغلال كل المساحات المتوفرة بصورة صحيحة


يااااه انا رغيت كتير
بس الموضوع فعلا مهم جدا 
متابعة معاكي ان شاء الله :f:

----------


## boukybouky

> *
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> أختى الطيبة ريهام 
> 
> الله يسامحك يا ريهام 
> 
> حجرة للملابس ... كده يعنى ومن غير مقدمة طيب خليها واحدة واحدة 
> 
> ...


هههههههههه ازيك يا أشرف ليه بس ...
بص يا أشرف غرفة الملابس ديه للي عندهم بيت كبير يتسع لغرفة ملابس
لكن الغرض منها نعرف كيفية إستغلال المساحات لدينا 

و انا عرضت تصميمات داخلية لدولاب عادي في حجراتنا في بيوتنا
علشان اللي عنده غرفة ملابس يستفيد و اللي عنده دولاب يستفيد

عايزة اقولك اني دايما من زمان و انا مضايقة من دولابي  :: 
علشان الأطوال فيه غلط علشان ماحدش بيصمم الدولاب من الداخل حسب ما هو عايز
علشان اللي بيتباع للأسف شئ على بعضه كده مش تقدر تغير فيه

الواحد لما بدأ يتعلم و يعرف و يشوف و يصمم حس قد ايه ليه بنعمل في نفسنا كده؟؟!!
و علشان كده رؤية تلك النماذج بتساعدنا ناخد منها افكار و نطبقها بما يتناسب معنا

سعيدة بتواجدك و مشاركتك ربنا يكرمك و يسعدك يا رب
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> اخيرا الموضوع ده شااااااااف النور
> شكرا يا بوكي علي تحقيق رغبتي وتعبك في الموضوع
> ليظهر بهذه الصورة الاكثر من رائعة


آه شوفتي  :: 
من قبل أجازة الصيف و احنا بنتكلم فيه يا دوب على ما الواحد ربنا سهله ههههههههه
ربنا يخليكي يا سمسمة يا رافعة من روحي المعنوية  :Love: 




> بالنسبة للدولاب بقي قمر
> انتي بتيجي ايكيا كتير ولا ايه
> اصلك عرضتي نفس الافكار المتوفرة فيه ههههههههههه
> النهاردة كنت في ايكيا واول حاجة قولتها لمحمد بفكر اصور شوية افكار من هنا علي الطبيعة وانزلها لبوكي في الموضوع هههههه


هي فعلاً أفكار إيكيا حلوة اوي و ميزتها انها بتستغل صح الفراغ 
و بتجدي عندهم اكسسوارات لكل شئ و قطع اثاث للأركان كمان رائعة
يعني انا بيعجبني عندهم اكتر مش الأثاث الكامل بقدر ما الأثاث المكمل

نورتيني يا قمر و في إنتظار رأيك في باقي الخطوات
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

خطوة أخيرة كي يكتمل الحوار عن غرف النوم ...

...غرفة نوم الأبناء...

لا أعلم لماذا يصمم الأباء و الأمهات غرفة الأبناء مثل غرفتهم الأصلية ...خشب بنى غامق او فاتح
السرير زي سريرهم بس مصغر منه مثلا الدولاب نفس الأشكال التقليدية و نسمع الرد هذه غرفة تعيش العمر
طيب مش ينفع غرفة مبهجة تعيش العمر؟؟!!

غرفة الأبناء بيتطلب فيها مساحة للأولاد يلعبوا..مكان للمذاكرة غير السرير و الدولاب طبعا
و خلاص بقى اتفقنا كيف ننسق دولابنا و نصممه حسب ما نريد و نستخدم و هذا في أي غرفة نحتاج فيها دولب

هعرض لكم بعض نماذج لغرف الأبناء أفكار و ألوان نجدد شوية ..يلا بينا  :good: 

نرى هنا التصميم بتداخل الألوان على شكل مربعات 
و كيفية توزيع الأثاث و فكرة وجود أدراج خارجة من السرير بجانب الحائط



فكرة وجود أرفف تستخدم للكتب و للأكسسوارات للزينة بتضفي شكل جديد و متجدد حسب ما يوضع فوقها
و برضه الأولان عليها عامل كبير



أفكار للسرير بدورين مش بالشكل التقليدي مع اللون الأزرق الرائع



المزج بين الألوان و بعضها و عمل السرير دورين وحدة واحدة مع الدولاب



فكرة أخرى للسرير بدورين و إستغلال السلم و جعله أدراج يتم حفظ الأشياء فيها



ما أروع اللون الأبيض في وحدات الأثاث عندما يكون الحائط الخلفي ملون



ممكن يكون سرير و كنبة في وقت واحد 



مش عايزين نستعجل و نقول ان تلك الغرف تحتاج مساحات كبيرة 
يلا بينا نتفرج على تصميمات أخرى للمساحات الصغيرة 
اسكتشات جميلة و فيها مقاسات الغرفة من حيث الأبعاد 

شاهدوا معي كيفية إستغلال مساحات الدولاب..و كذلك الجزء اسفلي من السرير العلوى تم إستغلاله دولاب
ترابيزة متحركة للتليفزيون و ممكن يتم وضع الكمبيوتر عليها كمان..الغرفة مساحتها 3.60 × 3.11



فكرة حلوة عمل مكتبة من خلال قوائم و عوارض فقط و يكون خلفيتها هي الحائط..مساحة الغرفة 3.60 × 3.40





المساحة 3.55 × 3.05



و لو الغرفة مستطيلة و ليست شبه مربعة ممكن يكون التوزيع بها هكذا...مساحة الغرفة 2.60 × 3.90





هنا المساحة أكبر شوية 4.05 × 4.03



فكرة حلوة إستخدام العجل في تحريك وحدات الأثاث في غرفة النوم
السرير به عجل و طبعا بيكون العجل له فرامل بتوقفه علشان ماحدش يحس في النوم بقلق
السرير السفلي بيتحرك وقت الإستعمال و يدخل تحت العلوي في الأوقات الأخرى ليتسع المكان
و حقيقي من جديد فكرة الأدراج تحت لسرير رائعة و مفيدة..مساحة الغرفة 3.85 × 3.60



و بكده نكون وصلنا لختام غرف النوم ..الرئيسية و الخاصة بالأبناء 
و يا رب اكون وفقت في شرح كل اجزاءها

ألقاكم ان شاء الله و الخطوة القادمة ...حجرة المعيشة

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## أم أحمد

جميلة اوي الافكار دي يا بوكي :f: 
المهم فعلا هو ازاي نستغل المساحات المتوفرة عندنا
انا بشوف مثلا في ايكيا تصميمات لغرف مساحتها صغيرة اوي ومستغلين كل ركن فيها بشكل رائع

طيب دلوقتي انا هنا ممكن اشتري وانسق الحاجات دي من ايكيا
في مصر بقي ايه الحل
هنضطر نلجأ للتفصيل مش كده عند النجار؟؟
ولا يا تري دلوقتي اصبحت الحاجات دي متوفرة؟

----------


## boukybouky

> جميلة اوي الافكار دي يا بوكي
> المهم فعلا هو ازاي نستغل المساحات المتوفرة عندنا
> انا بشوف مثلا في ايكيا تصميمات لغرف مساحتها صغيرة اوي ومستغلين كل ركن فيها بشكل رائع
> 
> طيب دلوقتي انا هنا ممكن اشتري وانسق الحاجات دي من ايكيا
> في مصر بقي ايه الحل
> هنضطر نلجأ للتفصيل مش كده عند النجار؟؟
> ولا يا تري دلوقتي اصبحت الحاجات دي متوفرة؟


الأجمل طبعاً تواجدك و مشاركتك معي يا سمسمة ربنا يخليكي

ممكن فيه بعض المحلات بتنسق لك
 دلوقتي أصبح محلات الأثاث ممكن تنسق و تصمم لك حسب المساحة
أكيد لو عمولة بيكون أرخص بس المهم يكون نعرف عمال مهرة و نعرف نتابعهم

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

وصلنا إلى خطوة 

حجرة المعيشة

حجرة المعيش طبعاً لأنها الحجرة التي نقضى فيها معظم وقتنا بالمنزل لازم تكون مريحة جداااااااااااااا

من حيث كل شئ ألوانها مريحة للأعصاب...تصميم وحدات الأثاث بها يكون مريح و يصلح للإسترخاء عليه 
لأننا بنقضي وقت طويل فيها. 

الأفضل الا تكون الإضاءة في غرفة المعيشة عالية او مباشرة..
 الأفضل الإضاءة الخفية و الإعتماد على أباجورات و ستاندات للإضاءة في الأماكن التي نحتاج فيها للضوء للقراءة مثلا.

أعرض لكم بعض نماذج للشرح عليها:

فكرة إستغلال الإضاءة الطبيعية كعنصر أساسي بجانب إضاءة جانبية ..
الدهانات مقلمة بالعرض بدرجتين من الألوان الهادئة لتتماشى مع ألوان الأثاث 



فكرة إستغلال حائط من الحجرة و عمل عوارض و قوائم عليه لتصلح مكتبة و تكون خلفيتها الحائط فكرة حلوة جدا
نستغل فيها المساحات و في نفس الوقت لا تضيق الحجرة



كنب الزاوية بيعطي تأثير  جديد و اللعب بألوان القماش بلونين بينهم تضاد نتائجه رائعة
نلاحظ وحدات الإضاءة في الخلفية وحدات كبيرة و إضاءتها غير مباشرة لا تضايق
و نلاحظ الترابيز الزجاج الملصوق بالليزر و طبعا بتكون زجاج سيكورت للامان



اللعب بالألوان سواء في الحائط أو في وحدات الأثاث...
الحائط بنفسجي غامق مثل الكنبة و يدخل عليه جزء بلون فاتح 



الكنبة ذات أشكال ملتوية و حتى الترابيزة منجدة يعني تصلح وحدة للجلوس أيضاً
قماش الشاموازيه بيضفي لمسة جميلة للوحدات خاصة مع الأرضية الخشبية 



تغيير خامات و أشكال بعض الحوائط بيكسر ملل العين
و إستعمال الحجر بيعطي إحساس بالطبيعة ..مجرد جزء من الحائط عكس جو مختلف و نلاحظ رفوف الكتب في الجانب الشمال



لو المساحة لدينا تسمح هذه فكرة نستغل بها ظهر الكنب بشكل مفيد و جميل



التجاليد الخشبية لأجزاء من الحوائط بتدي شعور بالدفء بس أهم شئ نستخدمها صح علشان مش تعطينا شعور المكاتب و يلاحظ أيضاً الترابيزات المنخفضة الإرتفاع هي موضة فعلاً و منتشرة 



هناك جزء مهم في حجرة المعيشة ..التليفزيون 
بصرف النظر هيكون شاشةLCD هيكون تليفزيون عادي هنا هنجد بعض النماذج للوحدات الخاصة به

خلفية خشبية بني غامق مع وضع الرفوف بدهانات فاتحة (من جديد تضاد اللون) 
و ضلف المكتبة مرايات..تعطي إتساع و تزيد من الإضاءة



خلفية دهانات غامقة...ممكن يكون تنجيد غامق أيضاً و وحدات المكتبة معلقة بدهانات فاتحة لامعة
حتى الوحدات السفلية ذات اللون الغامق دهاناتها لامعة
الدهان اللامع موضة فعلاً بس له عيب خطير صيانتها مش سهلة يعني لو حدث به اي خدش لا يصلح فيه معالجة



من جديد دهانات لامعة للوحدات العلوية و لكن مع دهانات غير لامعة للوحدات السفلية



نماذج مختلفة من الوحدات:











يا رب تكون الأفكار لاقت إعجابكم و إنتظروني و الخطوة القادمة و حجرة السفرة

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

و الله يا جماعة انا رايي ان الموضوع ده لازم يتشال ::(: 

حد يتصرف يعني

ايه يا ريهام ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

يعني افوق من صدمة الدولاب..أدخل على اوض النوم :Blink: 

حراااااااااااااااااام

ريهام اتصرفي..كده مينفعش :n: 

خلاص باة..بعد الهدوء :Wacko: 

لازم اعترف

بجد تعبك و مجهودك واضح جدا في الموضوع ريهام :BRAWA: 

سلمت يداك :y: 

متابعة الباقي..و أمري لله

في امان الله  :f2:

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تتجدد خطواتنا و نصل إلى

حجرة السفرة

حجرة السفرة او حجرة الطعام ..يرى البعض انها حجرة ليست لها أهمية نظراً لضيق المساحات في المنازل
و انها حجرة للضيوف فقط..ربما أختلف مع تلك الفكرة ..ربما لأنني ممن يرون في حجرة السفرة او ترابيزة السفرة اهمية كبيرة

طبعاً حجرة المعيشة حلت مكان السفرة في كثير من البيوت الآن لأن حجرة المعيشة حجرة متعددة الإستخدامات
لكن هذا لا يمنع اهمية حجرة السفرة خاصة إذا توفر لدينا المكان ...
طيب لو لم يتوفر!! نراعي في الإختيار قطع أثاث تتماشى مع المكان و تناسبه و هكذا نحقق تواجدها بدون زحمة

حجرة السفرة أفضل تكون في منطقة الإستقبال و لكن في الركن الجانبي للمطبخ لسهولة الحركة بين الفراغين
و وجودها في حجرة منفصلة يجعلها حجرة لا تستخدم فعلاً 

مراعاة وحدات الإضاءة في حجرة السفرة فهي الحجرة التي تحتاج إضاءة مباشرة فوق الترابيزة
في حالة ان تكون مربعة او دائرية يستخدم وحدة واحدة فقط تتوسط الترابيزة
في حالة الترابيزة المستطيلة يفضل إستخدام وحدتين ليشملا مساحة الترابيزة 

سنعرض بعض النماذج لنوضح الإستخدامات عليها

هذه نموذج تقليدي لحجرة السفرة ..ترابيزة مستطيلة كبيرة و بوفيه و وحدة نيش 
طبعاً هذا لا يتحقق في كل الفراغات لضيق المساحات و لكن لنرى انه رغم توافر كل الأركان لكن الأحجام صغيرة 



نموذج آخر من الشكل التقليدي المستطيل لترابيزة السفرة..هنا نجد النيش او دولاب الفيترينا بشكل مختلف



هنا تم الإستغتاء عن البوفيه و الإكتفاء بالنيش مع جعل الجزء السفلي بضلف مقفولة و العلوى ضلف زجاجية




هنا دولاب الفيترينا او النيش كله زجاج و بداخله مرايات تعمل إنعكاس جميل 
و القشرة ذات دهان لامع مع دهان الأسود اللامع 



أيضاً ممكن السفرة تكون مربعة و هي بتكون شكلها جميل جداً و بالفعل هي موضة الآن لكنها تحتاج مساحة 
ترابيزة السفرة المربعة اتي تسع 8 أشخاص بتكون 160 × 160 سم

هنا ترابيزة من الرخام و حولها كراسي كسوتها من الجلد المعشق و نرى التغيير في الكراسي بحيث ركن منهم تم إستبدال الكرسيين بوحدة جلوس بدون ظهر او جوانب



ممكن جعل جانبين للكراسي و جانبين يكون بدل الكرسيين كنبة صغيرة 



الترابيزة الدائرية تصلح في الأماكن الضيقة فهي لا تأخذ مساحة كبيرة فلو ترابيزة تسع 6 أشخاص يمكن ان يكون قطرها 140 سم و لو 4 أشخاص ممكن تكون 120 سم

سفرة دائرية كلاسيكية و القرصة من الزجاج و الأفضل يكون زجاج سيكوريت لا يقل سمكه عن 1 سم و ممكن يكون 2 سم



شكل آخر للترابيزة الدائرية 




مجموعة متنوعة من حجرات السفرة لنختار منها ما يناسبنا

























أتمنى تكون المجموعة وافية لجميع الإختيارات و ألقاكم على خير و خطوة جديدة 

المطبخ

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

وصلنا لخطوة 

المطبخ

المطبخ هو المكان الذي تقضي فيه المرأة وقت طويل جداً و بالتالي عليها ان تحرص ان يكون مريح جداً
كي لا تزيد من أعبائها اليومية  :: 

علينا مراعاة توزيع الأجهزة بالمطبخ فهناك مثلث خدمة يجب الإهتمام به يتمثل في الأجهزة الرئيسية 
و هي البوتاجاز و الثلاجة و الحوض..
تلك الأجهزة الثلاثة الرئيسية يجب ان تكون على نقطة زاوية كل طرف من أطراف المثلث لسهولة الحركة داخل المطبخ ....

إرتفاع وحدات المطبخ السفلية هي 90 سم و العلوية تكون على إرتفاع 140 سم 
المسافة بين الوحدات السفلية و العلوية تقريبا من 50 إلى 60 سم

البعض يحب وجود مطبخ مفتوح ...هو بيكون كفكرة رائعة لكن لها ضوابط...
المطبخ المفتوح رائع لكن مهم يكون المكان مناسب ...
افضل المطبخ المفتوح على المعيشة اكثر منه على الإستقبال

أعرض لكم بعض النماذج الغرض منها الإستفادة من التصميمات الخاصة بالوحدات...الألوان...اسلوب تنسيق الدواليب مع بعض ..نأخذ ما يفيدنا منها 



























أتمنى أن تجدوا ما ينفعكم و يتناسب معكم في هذه المجموعة 

و إلى الملتقى في الخطوة القادمة و الحمام

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

ما ينفعكم و يناسبكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

و مين على كده اللي هيدفع  :: 

هقولك ايه

اختيار متميز جدا

و ذوق رائع

بس هو الحقيقة انا ممكن يكون ىخري..هو الاطباق  اللي في الصور

ريهام.........في الانتظار

و ربنا يرزقنا الرضا

 :f2:

----------


## boukybouky

> ما ينفعكم و يناسبكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> و مين على كده اللي هيدفع 
> هقولك ايه
> 
> اختيار متميز جدا
> و ذوق رائع 
> بس هو الحقيقة انا ممكن يكون أخري..هو الاطباق  اللي في الصور
> 
> ريهام.........في الانتظار
> و ربنا يرزقنا الرضا


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 

ايوة يا إيمان ما ينفعنا و يناسبنا ...يا سيتي ممكن يعجبنا شكل ضلفة ناخدها في مطبخنا
الوان دهانات...اسلوب تشطيبات...وحدات و تقسيماتها ....

المهم نستفيد من اللي بنشوفه و نطوعه لخدمة المساحة عندنا 
أهم شئ في الديكور هو الإستخدام الأمثل للمساحات 

منورة يا قمر 
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

وصلنا إلى خطوة 

الحمام

بعض البيوت بها حمام واحد و هنا بيكون خاص بالضيوف و أصحاب البيت أيضاً 
و البعض الآخر يكون يحتوي على اكثر من حمام فبيتم تخصيص حمام للضيوف يحتوي فقط على مرحاض و حوض
و لو كان الحمام مساحته كبيرة يتم فصل منطقة الحوض بالمرحاض و عمل منطقة خارجية بها أحواض فقط و يمكن وضع مقعد معها
ممكن نجد حمام واحد داخلي لأصحاب البيت و بعض البيوت بها حمام لكل غرفة او حمام لغرفة النوم الرئيسية
الحمام الداخلي عادة بيتكون من مرحاض و حوض و بانيو او وحدة رأسية 
البعض لا يفضل البانيو فيرى انه لا يستخدم غير للإستحمام واقفاً و بالتالي الوحدة الرأسية عملية اكثر
البعض الآخر يرى في البانيو فائدة فالإستحمام به يساعد على الإسترخاء 

بخصوص تشطيبات الحمام بتكون من خامة السيراميك، البورسلين، الرخام، الموزاييك، الدهانات و لكن بيتم معالجتها ضد الرطوبة، أخشاب...جلد...الخ
خرج الحمام من الإطار التقليدي له و هو فقط سيراميك و أصبح ممكن أن نستخدم فيه جميع الخامات التي كانت لا تصلح من قبل 
مثال الجلد و الخشب و ورق الحائط و ما إلى ذلك

بخصوص الأحواض ممكن إستخدام الأحواض التي توضع فوق رخامة الحوض فقط في حمام الضيوف
لأنها ليست سلسة في الحمام الذي يستعمل بصفة دورية و يومية

أعرض لكم بعض الحمامات لنتحدث عنها

نرى هنا التشكيل بالبورسلين الفضي مع وضع وحدة حوض بين الأحواض التي تعلوا الرخامة




نموذج من الوحدة الرأسية بدل البانيو 




هنا الموزاييك يلعب الدور الرئيسي في التصميم




الدهانات تكسوا حوائط الحمام




مزج بين الرخام الترافرتينو الأبيج و الأحمر و الموزاييك عند البانيو




بعض النماذج بتشكيلات مختلفة



















يا رب تكون النماذج لاقت إعجابكم و ألقاكم و آخر خطوة و هي خطوة الأركان و الأكسسوارات

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

فين صور الحمامات يا بوكي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


هي اللي فوق دي الحمامات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

آآآآآآآآآه..تصدقي..فعلا اهو في تواليتات  ::   :: 

من غير وجودها الحقيقة..مكنتش اتصور ان دي حمامات خالص......

تصميمات جميلة جدا

و بصراحه..يعجبني الحمام اللي متزيدش الوانه عن لونين

اختيارات هادية و راقيه كعادتك

خالص ودي  :f2:

----------


## tamerbeshr

كل ما دورت في مقال من انتاجك الاقي روعه في الاختيار والانتاج والتصميم والاقي نفسي مشدود للنهاية
من نجاح الى نجاح وبالتوفيق دائما
مش مهم اننا ناخذ الصورة الكاملة المهم بعد ما نملا عينينا من المناظر الرائعة دي نتخيل الشكل الخاص بنا والمتناسب مع مساحاتنا وامكانياتنا وننفذه

----------


## boukybouky

> فين صور الحمامات يا بوكي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> هي اللي فوق دي الحمامات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> آآآآآآآآآه..تصدقي..فعلا اهو في تواليتات  
> 
> من غير وجودها الحقيقة..مكنتش اتصور ان دي حمامات خالص......
> 
> تصميمات جميلة جدا
> ...


إيمان انا فطست من الضحك بسبب مشاركتك ديه  ::   :: 

فكرتيني بإعلان سيراميكا الجوهرة زمان اللي كانت بتعمله يسرا 

كانت بتقول "ده مش حمام ده صالون" ههههههههههههههههههههه

بصي هو تعدد الألوان في المكان الواحد غير متقبل للكثيرين و أهم شئ يكون التنسيق بينهم مرتب جداً و سليم

ربنا يخليكي يا قمر و تسلمي لي بجد سعيدة برأيك  :Love: 

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> كل ما دورت في مقال من انتاجك الاقي روعه في الاختيار والانتاج والتصميم والاقي نفسي مشدود للنهاية
> من نجاح الى نجاح وبالتوفيق دائما
> مش مهم اننا ناخذ الصورة الكاملة المهم بعد ما نملا عينينا من المناظر الرائعة دي نتخيل الشكل الخاص بنا والمتناسب مع مساحاتنا وامكانياتنا وننفذه


يا مرحباً يا مرحباً د/ تامر عندنا ايه النور ده بس  :f: 

يا رب يخليك و يبارك فيك بجد شهادة أعتز بها ...تسلم يا رب

بالظبط ده اللي قصدته مش مهم ناخد التصميم كامل ناخد منه لمسات تضيف لنا و تفيدنا 
لون ..شكل وحدة..اسلوب تشطيب...تنسيق ...الخ
كل واحد يشوف ايه اللي يقدر يستفيد منه ..

تعرف ممكن نفس الصورة و التصميم اتنين يشوفوها
و كل واحد فيهم يشوف فيها شئ غير اللي التاني شافه 
علشان كل واحد فيهم ربط بين الي عايزه و بين اللي شافه

الف شكر لك حقيقي و دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## مي مؤمن

*الله موضوع بجد راااااااااااااائع يا بوكي
وجه في وقته بصراحه 
افكارك ما شاء الله عليها تحفه 
ياريت تنزلي افكار اكتر 
تسلم ايدك يا قمر 
كل سنه وانتي طيبه
تحياتي لك
*

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

وصلنا إلى خطوة لا يلتفت إليها الكثيرون رغم أهميتها ....
وصلنا إلى آخر خطوة في مملكتنا ...بيتك هو مملكتك فاحرصي ان توفري فيه كل سبل الرحة و الإستمتاع 
فلنبدأ معاً خطوة 

أركان المنزل و الأكسسوارات

بعد ما بنضع وحدات الأثاث في مكانها دوماً بنجد بعض الأماكن تحتاج إلى لمسات و إضافات
بعض حوائط تحتاج إلى وحدات أثاث فرعية توضع امامها ..أركان تحتاج إلى ترابيزات
مدخل يحتاج إلى كونسول ..تابلوهات للحوائط ..مرآه...اكسسوارات 

اعرض لكم بعض النماذج لوحدات الأثاث للحوائط 

وحدة أثاث خشبية قشرة كلاسيك توضع عند إحدى الحوائط ممكن بنطقة الإستقبال اوعند حائط في المنتصف بين منطقتين، و التابلوه أضاف لمسة حانية و دافئة 




وحدة أدراج ..الخشب كله مشغول و هي وحدة مرتفعة و وضع فاز عالية بجانبها اضاف تنسيق متناغم




نموذج آخر من وحدات الأثاث الحائطية ...
ركزوا في وضع التابلوهات و يمينهم و شمالهم اباليك بالشمع 
و وضع الأباجورة على الوحدة بيشعر بالدفء




وحدة سكرتارية..و هي بتكون وحدة خشبية  و أيضاً يكون بها مكان يستخدم كمكتب صغير
ينفع يحفظ فيه بعض الأوراق او يكتب بعض الأشياء و بيكون أمامها كرسي 




هنا الوحدة وضعت في زاوية الحجرة و بجانب الشباك...
الأركان او الزوايا في بعض الأحيان كسرها بوحدة أثاث بيقطع ملل العين من حدة زاوية الفراغ
تناسق بين وحدة الإضاءة الرأسية ذات الساق النحاسية و الأكسسوارات فوق الوحدة بنفس الخامة 




ركن آخر و الوحدة عبارة عن ترابيزة و عليها أباجورة صيني و كذلك اكسسوارات صيني عليها




أصبحت المدفأة توضع لجمال منظرها دون إستعمالها لأن طبعا الطقس بمصر لا يحتاجها
المهم ان يكون المكان يسمح بها...فوجودها في منطقة الإستقبال يحتاج ان تكون المساحة كبير

مدفأة من الحجر




مدفأة من الرخام




في المدخل يمكن وضع كونسول و هو عادة قطعة من الأثاث بتختلف خامتها و في الغالب فوقها مرآه 

كونسول معدني بدهان فضي و يعلوه المرآه




كونسول خشبي بقرصة رخام و هو يعبر عن الشكل التقليدي للكونسول و يعلوه مرآه ببرواز خشبي مذهب



وصلنا لنهاية المملكة ..بيتنا الجميل 
يا رب اكون قدرت اقدم و لو شئ بسيط يضيف إليكم و يساعدكم في إختياراتكم لوحدات الأثاث

و أي حد يحتاج أي تساؤل أو إستفسار عن اي شئ يخص الديكور عامة يا ريت لا يتردد و يشاركنا في

شبيك لبيك أي إستشارة في الديكور بين إيديك

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> *الله موضوع بجد راااااااااااااائع يا بوكي
> وجه في وقته بصراحه 
> افكارك ما شاء الله عليها تحفه 
> ياريت تنزلي افكار اكتر 
> تسلم ايدك يا قمر 
> كل سنه وانتي طيبه
> تحياتي لك
> *


ازيك يا مي و أخبارك ايه و كل سنة و انت طيبة و عيد سعيد عليكي و على كل أسرتك يا رب

ربنا يخليكي الرائع هو تواجدك يا قمر 

بس كده تحت أمرك و انت لو فيه شئ محدد عايزة له أفكار قولي لي عليه 

علشان انا هنا حاولت اجمع قدر المستطاع أفكار متنوعة  علشان تصلح لكل أجزاء البيت 

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## الأزهري المصري



----------


## رحمة



----------


## مصطفى سلام

أستاذة فن الديكور ...
بس فعلا حاجة تعقد
و دلوقتى أنا متغاظ جدا !!
يمكن حقد ؟ ... جايز !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
مصطفى سلام

----------


## أحلى كلمة



----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## قلب مصر



----------


## nefer

حورس الذهبى 2009

----------


## أحمد ناصر

خطوة بخطوة يا ريهام
نهنئك بموضوعاتك الملوكى

----------


## اليمامة

مبروك يا بوكى...رائع

----------


## tamerbeshr

مبروك على الوسام ان منحوك له

----------


## ahmedab216

*الأخت العزيزة بوكي ..* 

*ألف ألف مبروك وسام التميز الذهبي .. لموضوع أكثر من رائع ..*

*تمنياتي بالتوفيق دائماً*

*خالص تحياتي ..*


*في رعاية الله ..*

----------


## فراشة

غاليتى

بوكى



ألف مبروك الجائزة المستحقه

الموضوع رائع



كل الأمنيات بالتوفيق والتميز دائما




 

تحياااااااااااااااتى

----------


## drmustafa



----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أختى الطيبة ريهام 

مبارك عليك حورس 2009

وتستاهلى كل خير 



والى الأمام دائما*

----------


## اسكندرانى

مع اطيب امنياتى بدوام النجاح والتالق

----------


## nour2005

أختي الغالية 

ريهام



مع أطيب الأمنيات بالتميّز الدائم

----------


## jilanaksm

شكرا جدا جدا جدا 

انا والله سجلت .. علشان اشكرك على الموضوع الرائع و استفدت بيه جدا و يا ريت اقدر اعملو مع ان شقتى 80 متر  :: 

بس هستغنى عن السفره شكلى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## boukybouky

> شكرا جدا جدا جدا 
> 
> انا والله سجلت .. علشان اشكرك على الموضوع الرائع و استفدت بيه جدا و يا ريت اقدر اعملو مع ان شقتى 80 متر 
> 
> بس هستغنى عن السفره شكلى 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أهلاً و مرحباً بك جيلان منورة أبناء مصر عامة و قاعة الديكور خاصة  :36 33 2: 

يا رب يخليكي تسلمي أختي الكريمة 
العفو على إيه ...انا سعيدة ان الموضوع أفادك 
ان شاء الله تقدري ...الفكرة بس ان تختاري ما يناسب شقتك 
او بعض الأفكار التي تتناسب مع المساحة الصغيرة

وإذا أردتِ أي مساعدة أو إستفسار في أي شئ أرحب بك في هذا الموضوع:

شبيك لبيك أي إستشارة في الديكور بين إيديك

فهو موضوع مخصص للرد على الإستفسارات و التساؤلات في مجال الديكور

في إنتظارك دوماً و دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## فراشة

*الف ألف مبروك ريهام

ذهبية مستحقة

وتميز وإبداع دائم

أطيب أمنياتي وأرق تحياتي لكِ دائما*

----------


## boukybouky

> *الف ألف مبروك ريهام
> 
> ذهبية مستحقة
> 
> وتميز وإبداع دائم
> 
> أطيب أمنياتي وأرق تحياتي لكِ دائما*


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ازيك يا فراشة منورة
ربنا يخليكي والف شكر
بس هو الموضوع ده أخذ ذهبية حورس 2009 مش السنة ديه 
لكن تقريبا لم يتم إضافة السنة بجانب العنوان
شرفني مشاركتك وتواجدك يا قمر

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## الشاطر حسن

موضوع بصراحة يستحق الذهبية وأكثر
مدهشة أنتِ أستاذتي العزيزة

سؤال شخصي هام بالنسبة لي 
كيف أستطيع الاستفادة من الخط العربي في الديكور؟ 
وهل من المفروض تهيئة تصميم المنزل ليتلاءم ويتناسق معه؟
جزيل شكري وتقديري

----------


## الشحرورة

*الجميلة بوكى 
كل اللى هنا حبوكى
وانا عايزة معاكى
بيتى يبقى شيك وملوكى
هههههههههههه
جميل قوى الموضوع يا قمر
ومتابعة معاكى وتسلم الايادى

*

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> موضوع بصراحة يستحق الذهبية وأكثر
> مدهشة أنتِ أستاذتي العزيزة
> 
> سؤال شخصي هام بالنسبة لي 
> كيف أستطيع الاستفادة من الخط العربي في الديكور؟ 
> وهل من المفروض تهيئة تصميم المنزل ليتلاءم ويتناسق معه؟
> جزيل شكري وتقديري


ازيك يا حسن ..
ربنا يخليك تسلم يا رب مش عارفة اقول ايه بس رد على الكلام الجميل ده
الاول انا بعتذر للتأخير في الرد عليك 

الخط العربي دخل في كثير من أعمال الديكور
طبعاً كان في البداية في الشكل التقليدي كلوحات زيتية وكذلك فن الإبرة او ما يعرف بالخيامية وكلها كانت اعمال للزينة 
لكن الموضوع تطور اكثر وأصبحت الحوائط يتم الكتابة عليها وأيضاً هناك أنواع من ورق الحوائط التي بها كتابات بالحروف العربية





ويتم إستخدام الخطوط العربية أيضاً في المفروشات كا نرى:





وأيضاً في وحدات الأثاث:



ووحدات الإضاءة:





طبعاً لازم تنسيق المنزل ليتلاءم مع النظام العربي في التصميم ككل او على الاقل في الحيز الذي يتم عمل التصميم العربي به
فالتناغم بين الوحدات المختلفة يخلق جو من الراحة للعين والنفس

اتمنى ان اكون قدرت اوصلك اللي انت بعايز تسأل عنه وتحت امرك اي وقت يا حسن 

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> *الجميلة بوكى 
> كل اللى هنا حبوكى
> وانا عايزة معاكى
> بيتى يبقى شيك وملوكى
> هههههههههههه
> جميل قوى الموضوع يا قمر
> ومتابعة معاكى وتسلم الايادى
> 
> *



ازيك الشحرورة منورة يا جميلة
انت تؤمري... بس شوفي اللي عايزاه واحنا في الخدمة

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## الشاطر حسن

شيء رائع والله ياباشمهندسة وحاجة تفتح النفس فعلا
أفكار كنت أتخيل بعضها لكن لم أتوقع أنها بهذا الجمال ويمكن أنفذ بعضها 
وإن شاء الله أصورلك النتائج ولو بعد حين
شاكرٌ جدا لكِ إثراء عقلي وإمتاع عيني وشرف ردك وصبرك 
وربما أعاود الزيارة لمزيد من أسئلة 
بارك الله لكِ وزادك من فضله

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> شيء رائع والله ياباشمهندسة وحاجة تفتح النفس فعلا
> أفكار كنت أتخيل بعضها لكن لم أتوقع أنها بهذا الجمال ويمكن أنفذ بعضها 
> وإن شاء الله أصورلك النتائج ولو بعد حين
> شاكرٌ جدا لكِ إثراء عقلي وإمتاع عيني وشرف ردك وصبرك 
> وربما أعاود الزيارة لمزيد من أسئلة 
> بارك الله لكِ وزادك من فضله


ربنا يخليك وتحت امرك اي وقت
وفيه نماذج أخرة ايضاً بس للأسف مش على الإنترنت ان شاء الله اعملها سكان او اصورها وارفعها لك ممكن تساعد اكثر
وفي إنتظار الإنتاج ...يلللا عايزين همة  :: 

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------

